# Hanging my full suspension bike upside down



## mharper123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is that a issue?

I am storing it in my garage, its a Specialized Epic comp with the Brain rear shock and a Rock Shox Reba front.....

I keep my road bike like that, just new to disc brakes and suspension....


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

It will blow up.
Except for any carbon bits. They just melt if exposed to oxygen.

Ssriously, it will be fine.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nope.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Just take a quick second to check your seals... if they're bad, you might leak oil hanging it upside down. If they're fine, you're fine.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

if you have air in your brake system it may work its way down to the master cylinder. Disc brake nowadays are pretty good so I don't think it would be much of a problem.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I try not to do it. Chances are it wont do anything but there is also a chance it may lead to something not working correctly (namely the suspension and hydro disc brakes), which is just a pain in the ass.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I try not to do it. Chances are it wont do anything *but there is also a chance it may lead to something not working correctly* (namely the suspension and hydro disc brakes), which is just a pain in the ass.


there is??
better call all the warehouses and have them make sure all the forks, shocks and brakes are sitting right-side up it their packages - better tell all the delivery companies too


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> there is??
> better call all the warehouses and have them make sure all the forks, shocks and brakes are sitting right-side up it their packages - better tell all the delivery companies too


_Slight_ chance?

And I think new vs. ridden is an unfair comparison.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> _Slight_ chance?


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm thinking not 



big_papa_nuts said:


> And I think new vs. ridden is an unfair comparison.


I think it is a fair comparison...
new vs. damaged on the other hand ...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't see how storing upside down could possibly cause a problem unless a problem already exists. 
Also don't see any advantage to storing upside down. Y not just hang from seat. It would take up the same space. Do you mean hang from front wheel? No problem there either.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I try not to do it. Chances are it wont do anything but there is also a chance it may lead to something not working correctly (namely the suspension and hydro disc brakes), which is just a pain in the ass.


Hanging the bike upside down won't hurt anything, unless there's something already wrong to begin with. If there is, be glad you found out about it at home instead of on the trail.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

My Salsa SS has riden all Summer with tight brakes and NO problems. I hung it up for two weeks and when i pulled it down the front brake had no pressure. i researched it (here) and it seems that there was a little air in system and hanging it up collected air in the wrong spot. I left bike in regular position and it regained some pressure. Not as much as before, but rideable. I just got my bleed kit from Treefort and will bleed brakes properly. 
I know this post seems like BS, but its all true. I hope this helps anyone with a similar problem. 
Enjoy your bike. Often.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Hanging the bike upside down won't hurt anything, unless there's something already wrong to begin with. If there is, be glad you found out about it at home instead of on the trail.


So what your trying to say is that it may make a perfectly rideable bike unrideable? Which is a pain in the ass that could be avoided by not hanging it upside down?


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Fox recommends inverting their forks periodically to lube the seals . I hang mine upside down all the time with no ill effects .


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I think it is a fair comparison...
> new vs. damaged on the other hand ...


New and damaged on a bike is a pretty fine line. One ride may be more then enough use to go from "new" to "damaged", whether or not the rider notices a difference is the main deciding factor. And it seems like we all know that hanging a bike upside down may be the thing that makes that difference.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> So what your trying to say is that it may make a perfectly rideable bike unrideable? Which is a pain in the ass that *could be avoided by not hanging it upside down?*


OR, could be avoided by having the brakes properly bled :idea:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I would think that if the bike can leap tall buildings , go 4 feet to flat , rail a high speed berm , and stop on demand , hanging upside down would be low on the list of things that would damage it . My two cents .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

floydlippencott said:


> Fox recommends inverting their forks periodically to lube the seals .


I do that all the time (another good reason for bar-ends on risers :thumbsup


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> OR, could be avoided by having the brakes properly bled :idea:


True, but look at it this way: We both know that hanging a bike upside down will very likely do nothing to harm it, I'm not even trying to argue that with you, BUT it may _at the very least_ ruin a ride. It may also cause you to have to spend money on costly repairs (that you probably need anyways) and be without your bike for extended periods of time, ruining many rides.

Store you bike how you like, but I'm not chancing it. I say work on your bike when you need to, and ride it as much as possible in the mean time.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> ... I say work on your bike when you need to, and ride it as much as possible in the mean time.


and I say PM, and ride it as much as possible in the mean time.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> and I say PM, and ride it as much as possible in the mean time.


Life happens, and your not always going to know when a wiper seal is worn or some air has gotten into your brakes. I would rather not have to find out about these things when I want to ride, or worse when I get to the trailhead, when PM will fix them eventually and they work in the meantime.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

big_papa_nuts, your logic is flawed, but it makes for an entertaining read. Not addressing an issue like a leaky fork or air in the hydraulic brake line will not make the problem go away. In fact, riding with those issues can lead to premature wear of those parts. In this case, ignorance is not bliss.

To put it in another light - when your car brakes start to squeak, do you just stop using them? Because the car is perfectly drivable still?  

I store my bikes vertically which I've been told by a service tech. from RS actually helps condition the wipers and seals if the bike is unridden for significant periods. Prevents the rubber from drying out and cracking.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> big_papa_nuts, your logic is flawed, but it makes for an entertaining read. Not addressing an issue like a leaky fork or air in the hydraulic brake line will not make the problem go away. In fact, riding with those issues can lead to premature wear of those parts. In this case, ignorance is not bliss.
> 
> To put it in another light - when your car brakes start to squeak, do you just stop using them? Because the car is perfectly drivable still?
> 
> I store my bikes vertically which I've been told by a service tech. from RS actually helps condition the wipers and seals if the bike is unridden for significant periods. Prevents the rubber from drying out and cracking.


Example:


henrymiller1 said:


> My Salsa SS has riden all Summer with tight brakes and NO problems. I hung it up for two weeks and when i pulled it down the front brake had no pressure. i researched it (here) and it seems that there was a little air in system and hanging it up collected air in the wrong spot. I left bike in regular position and it regained some pressure. Not as much as before, but rideable. I just got my bleed kit from Treefort and will bleed brakes properly.
> I know this post seems like BS, but its all true. I hope this helps anyone with a similar problem.
> Enjoy your bike. Often.


I'm not saying ignore problems, but some tiny bubbles in a brake line won't cause much of an issue till they collect in the right place, or a worn seal can work fine till the oil seeps around the seals and they start to back out of the lowers. Two problem that are unlikely to happen between regular service intervals if they bike weren't hung.

You've never taken your can in for service and had them tell you that you need more work then you were aware of?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> You've never taken your can in for service and had them tell you that you need more work then you were aware of?


You make a good point that further supports my argument - I'd much rather catch problems early when there's no symptoms than later when the issue prevents me from driving my car (or riding my bike.)

You claim that it's fine to wait until the problem becomes noticeable, but in most cases, it's already too late. Preventative maintenance saves me money in the long run - if you want to just buy new parts as your old ones wear out, that's fine. But I'd rather make my stuff last longer, even if it requires a bit more work early on.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Life happens, and your not always going to know when a wiper seal is worn or some air has gotten into your brakes.


Sure, and that's my point. It's best to find out before you're on the bike and on the trail.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Did notice that my Fox RLC will not lock out for a couple of minutes after hanging vertical or flipping over for any amount of time. So now just hang bike from saddle nose on a bar. Upright.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

That's normal. It's caused by the oil migrating out of the damper, and into the top of the fork. Just pump the fork a couple times so the damper can refill.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Figured it was something along that line. It works perfectly other than that.


----------



## mharper123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the responses

I have more than a couple bikes in the garage and most are hung vertically on the wall, but I am out of space so I was thinking about hanging them inverted over my jeep. 

I'll hang my cross bike there.......and my new epic vertically on the wall.

Thanks!!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> You make a good point that further supports my argument - I'd much rather catch problems early when there's no symptoms than later when the issue prevents me from driving my car (or riding my bike.)
> 
> You claim that it's fine to wait until the problem becomes noticeable, but in most cases, it's already too late. Preventative maintenance saves me money in the long run - if you want to just buy new parts as your old ones wear out, that's fine. But I'd rather make my stuff last longer, even if it requires a bit more work early on.


How often do you change the oil in your car? Roughly every 3000 miles I'd bet. I think were are just arguing over the difference between 2900 and 3100.

In the case of a bike it's be like bleeding your brakes every 6 months or every 7. Like I said, life happens, you can't know beyond the shadow of a doubt you don't have some air in your lines unless you bleed your brakes every ride. And obviously that won't make a difference unless you hang your bike upside down, or you totally neglect you bike.


bad mechanic said:


> Sure, and that's my point. It's best to find out before you're on the bike and on the trail.


I never argued with you on that one, I totally agree with you, but we all know that hanging overnight can be the difference between working and not. Why bleed my brakes today when I wasn't planning on doing it till next week, and my brakes work in the mean time?

You don't rebuild you fork after every ride, or put on a fresh chain everyday, and I bet bleeding your brakes isn't part of your pre-ride routine.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It's your bike and your garage, how you want to store it, it's up to you. Stacking, standing, hanging, vertical upright, up side down. As long as it's not going to fall down and brake the shifter or levers you are fine.

It's good to know that most people have experience no problems with storing the bike up side down. It's way better than posting a thread about how you bike just acted up and to find out the root of the problem is from your bike storing method:thumbsup: .


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I never argued with you on that one, I totally agree with you, but we all know that hanging overnight can be the difference between working and not. Why bleed my brakes today when I wasn't planning on doing it till next week, and my brakes work in the mean time?


Because if I have air in my lines, then I'd like to know before that long downhill where I absolutely don't want my brakes to fade. If there is a problem with my bike, I want to know about it as soon as possible; ignorance is *not* bliss.

Are you _really_ arguing about doing PM just a little sooner to resolve a problem? If that extra time not doing PM is so incredibly important to you, then by all means, don't to _anything_ which might reveal an existing problem with your equipment.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Because if I have air in my lines, then I'd like to know before that long downhill where I absolutely don't want my brakes to fade. If there is a problem with my bike, I want to know about it as soon as possible; ignorance is *not* bliss.
> 
> Are you _really_ arguing about doing PM just a little sooner to resolve a problem? If that extra time not doing PM is so incredibly important to you, then by all means, don't to _anything_ which might reveal an existing problem with your equipment.


I think the orignal arguement was whether or not storing your bike upside down could have any ill effects, which we all know it can.

Then some people started acting like regular maintanace will prevent any issues from ever developing which, while it will help, just isn't the way the cookie crumbles.

But would like to say again that I think that regular, prevenitive, maintance is a good idea and it should, in most (not all) cases, prevent hanging you bike upside down to have any ill effects.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just how long will it take air to make it up to the master cylinder from being hung upside down? i have no clue but i bet it takes a while. if that is the case you would seem to be storing your bike for an extended period and when you are ready to ride again you should do a bleed anyways. making hanging upside down a non issue. assumming it takes a while.


----------



## boley (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a Fuji Tahoe with a Rock Shox Tora 318 on the front. I left it inverted in the back of my SUV this fall and oil leaked out of the shock. It actually occurred twice over the course of a few days because I am a nitwit who thought it was a coffee spill the first time (stop laughing). 

No real damage and the LBS owner just topped off the oil again. He mentioned that the seals are really better at keeping dust out than oil in, so I probably should avoid storing upside down if possible. Especially in an automobile where the temp can fluctuate a bit and perhaps cause the metal components to swell or shrink.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

b-kul said:


> just how long will it take air to make it up to the master cylinder from being hung upside down?


Never, unless the system was bled improperly.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Never, unless the system was bled improperly.


Haha, there you go. If that was the case brakes would never have to be rebled, forks would never have to be rebuilt, bearings would never have to be repacked...well you get the point.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> Never, unless the system was bled improperly.


Absolutely! :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Haha, there you go. If that was the case brakes would never have to be rebled, forks would never have to be rebuilt, bearings would never have to be repacked...well you get the point.


i dont and i dont think anyone else will. your comparing some very different things that experiance very different stresses.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Haha, there you go. If that was the case brakes would never have to be rebled, forks would never have to be rebuilt, bearings would never have to be repacked...well you get the point.


So bleed it properly 

Stock brakes are bled rather quickly - not saying they don't care, but certainly, that's the way the cookie crumbles.
Your home bleeding will give you confidence that it was done to perfection.

BTW, no air bubbles in my BB7s ...yet :skep:


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> So bleed it properly
> 
> Stock brakes are bled rather quickly - not saying they don't care, but certainly, that's the way the cookie crumbles.
> Your home bleeding will give you confidence that it was done to perfection.
> ...


But bleed it properly when? Every ride, every month, once a year. Unfortunately you have no way of knowing exactly when something like that absolutely *needs* to be done so the only way to be sure is to do it constantly, never ride or...hang your bike upside down...  Wait I think I have been looking at this the wrong way. You should hang your bike upside down to expose any weaknesses. Kind of like throwing your kid in the pool to "teach" them how to swim.

No bubbles in my BB7s either  .


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

big_papa_nuts said:


> But bleed it properly when?


when you get the bike, after signifigant down time etc.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

b-kul said:


> *when you get the bike*, after signifigant down time etc.


^^^ this...especially the bold part.

Properly functioning, air does not 'want' to get into an essentially positively-pressured system.
If you are sucking in air, you'll notice it shortly, regardless if the bike is upside-down or not.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't hang my bike upside down because I'm terribly afraid that all of it's mojo might drip out.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

RBowles said:


> I don't hang my bike upside down because I'm terribly afraid that all of it's mojo might drip out.


thats probably the best reason not to do it!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

RBowles said:


> I don't hang my bike upside down because I'm terribly afraid that all of it's mojo might drip out.


That is precisely why I do this... I HATE IBIS!!!!:madman: :madman: :madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :idea: :cryin: NO!!!
:madman: :madman: :madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madman: :madman: :madman: 
but?:eekster: :bluefrown: ut: :yesnod: delll?

I say rft: :rockon: :headphones:


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a problem with hanging my bike. When my tora 289 crapped out (they do that) the oil DID NOT dump until I racked it up for a ride so I lost out on the advanced notice of an oil slick in on the floor. That killed a whole hour getting the warranty work done, which i could have done earlier in the day.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> But bleed it properly when? Every ride, every month, once a year. Unfortunately you have no way of knowing exactly when something like that absolutely *needs* to be done so the only way to be sure is to do it constantly, never ride or...hang your bike upside down...


Sounds like you don't know how hydraulic brakes work. When it's properly bled, _air cannot get into the system_. The reservoir diaphragm is there for exactly that reason. If it's been done properly, you can hang it upside down as much as you want, for as long as you want, and air will never get into the system. When you maintenance bleed brakes you're not doing it to get air out of the system, but to replace the old fluid.



big_papa_nuts said:


> ...bearings would never have to be repacked...well you get the point.


Bearings would be affected by hanging a bike how?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

The only thing you need to do if you store it upside down, sideways or any way other than with the 2 wheels on the ground is to let it sit for 5-10 minutes to let all the oils drain back into their respectful places, that's it.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Sounds like you don't know how hydraulic brakes work. When it's properly bled, _air cannot get into the system_. The reservoir diaphragm is there for exactly that reason. If it's been done properly, you can hang it upside down as much as you want, for as long as you want, and air will never get into the system. When you maintenance bleed brakes you're not doing it to get air out of the system, but to replace the old fluid.
> 
> Bearings would be affected by hanging a bike how?


I hate to tell you this but their is air in your brakes right now and their isn't a damn thing you can do about. No amount of bleeding, PM or pixie dust will get 100% of the air out.

It won't, but you missed the point.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I hate to tell you this but their is air in your brakes right now and their isn't a damn thing you can do about. No amount of bleeding, PM or pixie dust will get 100% of the air out.
> 
> It won't, but you missed the point.


man, your a losing a worthless war, just let it go. of course no system can be perfect but in a well bled system there will not be enough air to foul anything up.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I hate to tell you this but their is air in your brakes right now and their isn't a damn thing you can do about. No amount of bleeding, PM or pixie dust will get 100% of the air out.
> 
> It won't, but you missed the point.


you aren't talking about dissolved nitrogen or oxygen or some other gas are you?
If so, that's just plain...well, retarded.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

The worst part about hanging you bike upside-down (and the reason I no longer do it), is if you leave your water bottle int the cage and it drips.
It washes away all that hard earned dirt that says, "yeah, I'm a badass - deal with it"


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

highdelll said:


> The worst part about hanging you bike upside-down (and the reason I no longer do it), is if you leave your water bottle int the cage and it drips.
> It washes away all that hard earned dirt that says, "yeah, I'm a badass - deal with it"


 Got that right and if the water make its way to the saddle, you'd get a little surprise on your next ride

Gotta tell y'all, this is by far, the most educating thread I've read on MTBR:thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> Gotta tell y'all, this is by far, the most educating thread I've read on MTBR:thumbsup:


LOL, with the way threads are going lately, this one actually offers _some_ information that may be helpful.

You'd be surprised at the number of people who are afraid to hang their bikes vertically or upside-down, for various stupid reasons (*cough* big_papa_nuts *cough*.) Another excuse I haven't heard yet on this thread is that "it's bad for the rims to hang the bike by the hooks."


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> ... Another excuse I haven't heard yet on this thread is that "it's bad for the rims to hang the bike by the hooks."


That's actually true if they are carbon.
If carbon touches something else other than carbon, it explodes.
If it explodes, your bike will fall down.
If your bike falls down, that can get the seat dirty.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

highdelll said:


> That's actually true if they are carbon.
> If carbon touches something else other than carbon, it explodes.
> If it explodes, your bike will fall down.
> If your bike falls down, that can get the seat dirty.


Is that your final answer 
It can't drop that hard, as it would have been right on top of the Jeep.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> Is that your final answer
> It can't drop that hard, as it would have been right on top of the Jeep.:thumbsup:


yes, B/C jeeps are dirty (if you use them right)


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> LOL, with the way threads are going lately, this one actually offers _some_ information that may be helpful.
> 
> You'd be surprised at the number of people who are afraid to hang their bikes vertically or upside-down, for various stupid reasons (*cough* big_papa_nuts *cough*.) Another excuse I haven't heard yet on this thread is that "it's bad for the rims to hang the bike by the hooks."


Actually my bike is hanging up in the shop right now, but I don't have hydros and the fork is off for service.

And I would like to state *AGAIN* that I know that hanging a bike upside down is most likely not going to do anything, but to deny that it has potential to is just silly.



b-kul said:


> man, your a losing a worthless war, just let it go. of course no system can be perfect but in a well bled system there will not be enough air to foul anything up.


Actually you just aided my point, as well most of the people who are choosing to argue with me.

There is air is everybody's hydro brakes, everybody's wiper seals have some sort of ware, ect; so there is the potential that hanging the bike upside down with cause those little problem to become bigger.



highdelll said:


> you aren't talking about dissolved nitrogen or oxygen or some other gas are you?
> If so, that's just plain...well, retarded.


No, I was getting at the fact that we don't live in a vacuum, and I doubt anybody bleeds their brakes in one.

Actually I'd like to see someone try that. I used to know a guy that used a wine saver to get all the air out of the fluid and his brakes wound up so stiff they were virtually unrideable.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Where can I find this wonderful contraption, I have a few bikes and want to know make sure that any air traps inside my forks and brakes would show themselves before failing catastrophically on the trail.:thumbsup: I figure might as well.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> ...
> 
> No, I was getting at the fact that we don't live in a vacuum, and I doubt anybody bleeds their brakes in one.
> 
> Actually I'd like to see someone try that. I used to know a guy that used a wine saver to get all the air out of the fluid and his brakes wound up so stiff they were virtually unrideable.


no, but brakes are bled with _pressure_ (that is opposite of a vacuum BTW). Pressure _displaces_ the air...get it?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> Where can I find this wonderful contraption, I have a few bikes and want to know make sure that any air traps inside my forks and brakes would show themselves before failing catastrophically on the trail.:thumbsup: I figure might as well.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JNWSAXNQQSXJ126WN1G

Good luck.



highdelll said:


> no, but brakes are bled with _pressure_ (that is opposite of a vacuum BTW). Pressure _displaces_ the air...get it?


Yes. Air outside, (mostly) fluid inside that is under pressure thus keeping air out. But the chances you got 100% of the air out is down right impossible. Under the best circumstances you have gotten enough out that that the brakes will function within expectations. But you have absolutely no way of knowing that there isn't a bubble hiding in a kink or crevice, and I guarantee the seals are not 100% effective (especially over a long period). Their is always a chance that hanging your bike will make it go from rideable to not.

I'd be interesting how much air different brakes will tolerate. I may make some phone calls tomorrow if I'm not busy.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> ...But you have absolutely no way of knowing that there isn't a bubble hiding in a kink or crevice,...


Do you have Munchausen Syndrome?

A 'hiding' bubble could also shake loose during a ride giving your brakes a 'stroke'.

(this is why I do not use Hayes Strokers - too much irony)


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Do you have Munchausen Syndrome?
> 
> A 'hiding' bubble could also shake loose during a ride giving your brakes a 'stroke'.
> 
> (this is why I do not use Hayes Strokers - too much irony)


No, and I also don't know how that could have anything to do with this discussion.

True, but it could also stay where it is for a long time causing no ill effects.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> No, and I also don't know how that could have anything to do with this discussion.
> 
> True, but it could also stay where it is for a long time causing no ill effects.


Inventing a problem where none exists...


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Inventing a problem where none exists...


to gain sympathy from medical personal?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> to gain sympathy from medical personal?


oh dear lord...
seriously?

look up:
inference, symbolism, allusion, allegories, parables, analogies,....

:at a party:
Joe Schmoe: "...yeah, she said some crazy things...the wheel's spinning, but the hamster's dead".
big_papa_nuts: "wait, how did the hamster die? and wheels? I thought we we're talking about ...?"


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I learned that hanging my bike from a tree every 2 to 300 miles after a good rain is the thing to do. The moisture after a good rain gets everything working as it should.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> oh dear lord...
> seriously?
> 
> look up:
> ...


I think you are shooting more for something like Asperger syndrome. Munchausen is pretty specifically related to medical personal and faking illness.

But in that case yes, I am slightly autistic, somewhere along the lines of Asperger but definitely not severe.

I'm mostly just messing with you. I just think it's funny that you won't even admit that hanging a bike could possibly have side effects. What a world you must live in.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I'm mostly just messing with you. I just think it's funny that you won't even admit that hanging a bike could possibly have side effects. What a world you must live in.


The world where every glasses is half full:thumbsup:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It is obvious you have *no* idea how hydraulic brakes actually work, which makes it very funny that you're still arguing about this.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> It is obvious you have *no* idea how hydraulic brakes actually work, which makes it very funny that you're still arguing about this.


Then please feel free to explain it to me. I was under the impression that having air in the system was bad, no?

I just have the feeling that no one even knows what we are arguing about anymore.

Let me restate my key points:
- If you have air in your hydrological brakes there is a slight chance that hanging it upside down will make it migrate to a place, where it could not get under normal circumstances, where it will cause your brakes to work poorly, possibly requiring maintenance.

- If the seals in your fork are preforming less then perfect hanging your bike upside down may cause oil to leak past them, when it may not be a significant problem under normal circumstances, requiring maintenance.

- Nothing is impossible.

I think that was all I was getting at, though I may have gotten off track at some points (such is conversation). Feel free to debate any of those if you like.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I think you are shooting more for something like Asperger syndrome. Munchausen is pretty specifically related to medical personal and faking illness.
> ...


no, I wasn't...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Then please feel free to explain it to me.


No. You're here to argue, not learn, and I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

give it a rest pap big nuts. you honestly think you are right and the rest of mtbr is wrong? highdelll and bad mechanic know their ****.


----------



## mharper123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, first thread I start here and its drama.....

I have learned MORE than I ever expected to. Big thanks!!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

b-kul said:


> give it a rest pap big nuts. you honestly think you are right and the rest of mtbr is wrong? highdelll and bad mechanic know their ****.


I don't think I said anybody was wrong, I actually agree with most of you on many occasions. And obvious ally BM and Delll have a pretty good understanding of the subject matter, that's a big reason I don't understand the resistance to admit that hanging a bike may, though the chance is very slight if everything is in good shape, have ill side effects.

There have even been examples from others in this very thread.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I don't understand the resistance to admit that hanging a bike may, though the chance is very slight if everything is in good shape, have ill side effects.


If it were in good shape to begin with there would be no problem .The act of hanging it upside down only amplifies , brings to the surface if you will , an already existing problem .If it were in good shape to begin with there would be no problem . If there was not a problem already manifesting itself , hanging upside down would in itself not create a problem . The ill side effects you speak of would not exist in a properly functioning system . So without arguing the minutia of this point , if your bike works and functions properly , hanging it upside down presents no problems .


----------



## Shaniac (Apr 24, 2009)

mharper123 said:


> Is that a issue?
> 
> I am storing it in my garage, its a Specialized Epic comp with the Brain rear shock and a Rock Shox Reba front.....
> 
> I keep my road bike like that, just new to disc brakes and suspension....


I know this is an old post but thought I would throw in my two cents...
Overall it does not hurt the bike at all. The only issues I have had with mine is the shocks are not stiff (they lose the rebound action) until you turn the bike right side up and repeatedly force the shock stanchions through their normal cycle allowing the oil to drain back down. After a a minute of this the shock stiffens up and you are good to go.


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

If you have leaks in your seals (shocks) they might leak. The other issue if you have any air bubbles in your hydraulic brakes, the bubble will gravitate up to the calipers since the bike is inverted and you might have to bleed the lines if the bubble gets stuck when you flip the back back down.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nightvisionmiami said:


> If you have leaks in your seals (shocks) they might leak. The other issue if you have any air bubbles in your hydraulic brakes, the bubble will gravitate up to the calipers since the bike is inverted and you might have to bleed the lines if the bubble gets stuck when you flip the back back down.


As was rehashed time and time again. In short, if your bike has those problems, it needs service.


----------

